# HD 7850 Working at PCI-e 1.1



## cool_recep (Jan 22, 2013)

Msi Z77A-GD55, 
Intel Core i7 2700K,
Msi 7850-1GD5/OC ,
Gskill 8GB Ripjawsx DDR3 1600MHZ CL9

Can it be wrong?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 22, 2013)

no, its in power saving mode.  when a 3d app or something taxing to the gfx card is being done, the 1.1 will turn to 2.0 or 3.0 depending on system.

If you click the ? icon and start the render test it should bump the 1.1 up to w/e ur mobo/cpu combo supports


----------



## Naki (Jan 22, 2013)

cool_recep said:


> http://c1301.hizliresim.com/15/q/j71qq.gif
> 
> Msi Z77A-GD55,
> Intel Core i7 2700K,
> ...



What happens if you load it by clicking the ? (question mark) button in GPU-Z?


----------



## cool_recep (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys, it was my frineds question, he is checking...


----------



## cool_recep (Jan 22, 2013)

Says it goes to 2.0. I think that explains the situation as power saving mode...


----------

